# Block Island, RI Seabass JIgging on 12-04-11



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I have been chasing tuna all year until yesterday.
As today's tuna trip was canceled, I decided to go bottom fishing instead.

When Capt Jimmy said they still catch seabass off Block Island, RI now, I was skeptical because I thought they migrated to south already as we catch lots of seabass in NJ now.
But I was wrong, seabass were thick and it took less than 2 hours to have seabass and porgy(scup) limit and we headed for the dock.
When I fished grouper in NC lase week, we couldn't get away from seabass wherever we drop the anchor.

As soon as we dropped bait to the bottom, we had instant bites by seabass and porgy and good bites continues until we pulled the anchor after fishing two hours.
They hit jigs regularly and seabass caught on jigs were mostly bigger sizes.

8 oz Flat Hammered Diamond Jig by JIGNPOP worked great. 
1st seabass on a jig on the trip.


















It was no wonder why seabass are still there. Water temp is still warmer even it is Dec.
We even caught bluefish on jigs.









Scup(porgy) were so aggressive that they even hit 8 oz Flat Hammered diamond jig with big hook which was intended for seabass.
]









Capt Jimmy's seabass on a jig.


















See small whole lobster in seabass mouth.









Some porgies were monsters.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

double headers




































The biggest seabass of the trip (about 5 lb)


















Not a bad catch for two hours.









It tested Penn TQR small reel and Black Hole inshore light rod for the whole season and caught from fluke, seabass, tog, striped bass to cod with the setup.
Penn TQR is the best small reels among Penn small inshore reels I've used.
The Black Hole inshore rod is ready for the next season as I am pleased with the strength, light weight and action of the rod.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Kil you the man, use sure do put in the time. Thanks for the pictures11 It is nice to see someone else catching fish like you do, my days of fishing are numbered and few and far between!!! FISH ON!!!!!


----------

